# Democracy's Collateral Damage



## Costas (Oct 16, 2011)

The Coptic Christians in Egypt, like other minorities, are paying a high price.
by Ross Douthat NYT

THE Coptic Orthodox Church in Egypt is one of the oldest Christian communities in the world, tracing its roots to St. Mark the apostle and the first century A.D. Coptic Christians have survived persecutions and conquests, the fall of Rome and the rise of Islam. They have been governed from Constantinople and Ctesiphon, Baghdad and London. They have outlasted the Byzantines, the Umayyads and the Ottomans, Napoleon Bonaparte and the British Empire. But they may not survive the Arab Spring.
Apart from Hosni Mubarak and his intimates, no group has suffered more from Egypt’s revolution than the country’s eight million Copts.
(...)
Europe’s era of unexpected harmony, in particular, may have been made possible by the decades of expulsions and genocide that preceded it. As Jerry Z. Muller pointed out in a 2008 essay for Foreign Affairs, the horrors of the two world wars effectively rationalized the continent’s borders, replacing the old multi-ethnic empires with homogeneous nation-states, and eliminating — often all too literally — minority populations and polyglot regions. A decade of civil war and ethnic cleansing in the former Yugoslavia completed the process. “Whereas in 1900 there were many states in Europe without a single overwhelmingly dominant nationality,” Muller wrote, “by 2007 there were only two, and one of those, Belgium, was close to breaking up.”

Along the same lines, the developing world’s worst outbreaks of ethno-religious violence — in post-Saddam Iraq, or the Indian subcontinent after the demise of the British Raj — are often associated with transitions from dictatorships or monarchies to some sort of popular rule. And from Kashmir to the West Bank, Kurdistan to Congo, the globe’s enduring trouble spots are usually places where ethno-religious communities and political borders can’t be made to line up.

This suggests that if a European-style age of democratic peace awaits the Middle East and Africa, it lies on the far side of ethnic and religious re-sortings that may take generations to work out.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Coptic Church Chooses Pope Who Rejects Political Role (NYT)


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Coptic Church Chooses Pope



Και φυσικά εμείς, όπου βλέπουμε *Bishop Tawadros* διαβάζουμε *πατριάρχης* *Θεόδωρος*, όπως ακριβώς και ο ορθόδοξος (ο χαλκηδόνιος) πατριάρχης Αλεξανδρείας (Θεόδωρος Β΄ κι αυτός!).

Ωραία σύμπτωση (απ' αυτές που συμβαίνουν κάθε χίλια χρόνια). Ο χαλκηδόνιος Θεόδωρος Β΄ έστειλε ευχετήριο μήνυμα προς τον Κόπτη Θεόδωρο Β΄!


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Και για να θυμόμαστε τα προβλήματα: ο _ορθόδοξος_ δεν έχει πρόβλημα με πεζό, αλλά ο _Κόπτης_ έχει, ε;


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2012)

Δες το πρόβλημα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και για να θυμόμαστε τα προβλήματα: ο _ορθόδοξος_ δεν έχει πρόβλημα με πεζό, αλλά ο _Κόπτης_ έχει, ε;


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2586-%CE%A0%CE%B5%CE%96%CE%AC-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%9A%CE%B5%CE%A6%CE%B1%CE%9B%CE%B1%CE%8A%CE%B1-%CE%86%CE%B3%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%93%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BB%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%A0%CE%BF%CF%81%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%AC%CE%BB%CF%89%CE%BD&p=24435&viewfull=1#post24435. Επίσης, _κόπτης _δεν είναι μόνον ο _κόφτης _στη λόγια γλώσσα, αλλά και το αρσενικό τού _κόπτρια_. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Με κλέβετε στο ζύγι.


----
Κάπου έχω γράψει για τους πειρασμούς που νιώθω να βάζω κεφαλαίο στα Ορθόδοξος, Διαμαρτυρόμενος, Καθολικός (και προφανώς στους Κόπτες), αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Α, εγώ το Ορθόδοξος και το Καθολικός και το Διαμαρτυρόμενος τα γράφω όλα με κεφαλαίο. Βέβαια στη γουγλοαναζήτηση δεν βοηθάει, στα κείμενα όμως ναι.

Για το Tawadros, είναι θέμα σχολής και γούστου· δεν θα με χάλαγε ένα "Πάπας [και Πατριάρχης] Tawadros (Θεόδωρος)".

ἡ πολυετῆ ἐμπειρία (δύο λάθη σε τρεις λέξεις!) + ἐν ὑγιείᾳ ἀδιαπτώτῳ .......... Ελληνικά της Εκκλησίας....

Edit: Γεια σου ρε Ζαζ με τα InSearch σου!


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Κάπου έχω γράψει για τους πειρασμούς που νιώθω να βάζω κεφαλαίο στα Ορθόδοξος, Διαμαρτυρόμενος, Καθολικός (και προφανώς στους Κόπτες), αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα.



Εκεί μήπως;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Ακριβώς. Ή, για την ακρίβεια, εκεί.


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Για το Tawadros, είναι θέμα σχολής και γούστου· δεν θα με χάλαγε ένα "Πάπας [και Πατριάρχης] Tawadros (Θεόδωρος)"



Αυτή η σχολή θα έγραφε, ας πούμε: «Ο πάπας Benedetto (Βενέδικτος) ΙΣΤ΄ έκανε ή δήλωσε εκείνο ή το άλλο»; 

Ή «Ο πατριάρχης της Γεωργίας Ilia (Ηλίας) Β΄ έκανε έκκληση να σταματήσει ο πόλεμος»;

(για να μην πω: «Ο πατριάρχης ილია Β΄» και γίνω υπερβολικός!)


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

Μπορεί να είναι πολύ βολικό να γράψεις για έναν βασιλιά Carl, έναν άλλον Karl, έναν άλλον Charles, έναν άλλον Carlo, έναν άλλον Carlos, κι έναν άλλον Κάρολο, αντί να γράψεις για 6 Καρόλους, ειδικά αν όλοι αυτοί ζουν και αλληλεπιδρούν (φαντάσου να αλληλογραφούν μεταξύ τους!) την ίδια περίοδο.

Edit: Ξέχασα και τον...Θεόδωρο Ντοστογιέβσκι.


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Εάν αλληλογραφούσαν, είναι σχεδόν (99,99%) βέβαιο ότι θα το έκαναν στα λατινικά, και ότι όλοι θα υπέγραφαν Carolus.

Πιο σοβαρά τώρα. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω αυτό που έχω διατυπώσει και παλιότερα:



Earion said:


> Συστηματικά και απόλυτα εξελληνίζονται τα βαπτιστικά ονόματα των κάθε είδους ηγεμόνων (βασιλιάδων, αυτοκρατόρων, παπών). Ριχάρδοι Λεοντόκαρδοι, Ιωάννηδες Ακτήμονες, Γουστάβοι Αδόλφοι και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Μέχρι και σήμερα. Έτσι ο τωρινός βασιλιάς της Σουηδίας είναι ο Κάρολος ΙΣΤ΄ Γουστάβος (και όχι Καρλ Γκούσταφ). Και η «Γιαγιά όλης της Ευρώπης» βασίλισσα Βικτωρία για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι ακριβώς έτσι και όχι Βικτόρια. Έχει και πλατεία στην Αθήνα (Πλατεία Βικτωρίας βέβαια). Και δίνει το όνομά της σε ολόκληρη εποχή, τη *βικτωριανή *(με ωμέγα).



'Οσο για τον Θεόδωρο Ντοστογιέφσκι, θα εκπλαγείς όπως εγώ με μια αναζήτηση στο Γκούγκλη. Πάνω πάνω στα αποτελέσματα η "Φωνή της Ρωσίας" με Θεόδωρο εν έτει 2012, ακομπλεξάριστα και σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα (= matter-of-factly).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

Earion said:


> 'Οσο για τον Θεόδωρο Ντοστογιέφσκι, θα εκπλαγείς όπως εγώ με μια αναζήτηση στο Γκούγκλη. Πάνω πάνω στα αποτελέσματα η "Φωνή της Ρωσίας" σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα (= matter-of-factly) και ακομπλεξάριστα εν έτει 2012.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-το-Leroy-Merlin&p=22420&viewfull=1#post22420


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Δεν φτάνουμε σε ακρότητες, Ζάζουλα, αλλά τον Προκόφιεφ τουλάχιστον Σέργιο τον λέμε.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Στον εικοστό αιώνα δεν αλληλογραφούσαν στα λατινικά. Επίσης, η παράδοση των ονομάτων των Παπών της Ρώμης δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως μπούσουλας, γιατί φυσικώ τω λόγω είναι από τις πιο αρχαίες. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα αν θα πρέπει να εξελληνιστεί ένα π.χ. αφρικανικό όνομα Πάπα, αν ποτέ δούμε κάτι τέτοιο, π.χ. ο Πάπας Ρώμης Κουένζιος, ή Γιόμος κττ.

Αυτό το "συστηματικά και απόλυτα", που γράφεις, Εαρίων, είναι που με χαλάει. Το καταλαβαίνω για τους προηγούμενους αιώνες, άντε και εν μέρει για τον εικοστό, όπου και ο εξελληνισμός κυριαρχούσε και παράλληλα εν μέρει η καθαρεύουσα. Αλλά το να μου λες ότι ο πρίγκιπας Ουίλλιαμ (ποιος τον αποκαλεί σήμερα πρίγκιπα Γουλιέλμο, κατ' αναλογία προς τον πατέρα του Κάρολο;), αύριο που θα γίνει, αν γίνει, βασιλιάς, θα πρέπει από πρίγκιπας Ουίλλιαμ να μεταπηδήσει αυτομάτως, "συστηματικά και απόλυτα", σε βασιλιά Γουλιέλμο, και ότι η γυναίκα του, από Κέιτ, θα γίνει "συστηματικά και απόλυτα" βασίλισσα Αικατερίνη, το απορρίπτω συστηματικά και απόλυτα. Επίσης η Καμίλλα, αν γίνει βασίλισσα (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση), θα την εξελληνίσουμε πώς; Καμίλλη; Άλλο οι προηγούμενοι αιώνες, άλλο ο δικός μας. Ο δικός μας είναι αιώνας παγκοσμιοποίησης, και τα ελληνικά μας το ίδιο, άρα και οι τίτλοι των ηγεμόνων. Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κάποιον που θα διαλέξει να τον πει Γουλιέλμο, αλλά αυτό το "συστηματικά και απόλυτα" με ενοχλεί, γιατί στο μυαλό μου σημαίνει ότι εμένα που θα διαλέξω ενδεχομένως να τον πω Ουίλλιαμ θα προσπαθήσουν να με βαφτίσουν "λάθος", ή ακόμα και "γκάφα".

Όσο για τον Σέργιο Προκόφιεφ, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο χιούμορ που δεν το κατάλαβα; Γιατί το Σέργιος Προκόφιεφ έχει 8 ευρέσεις και το Σεργκέι Προκόφιεφ 9.400.


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Στον εικοστό αιώνα, αν ζούσαν, δεν θα αλληλογραφούσαν στα λατινικά οι Κάρολοι, είναι αλήθεια, αλλά υπέθεσα ότι το παράδειγμά σου ήταν φανταστικό και τοποθετημένο άχρονα κάπου στην αχλύ των Μεσαιωνικών Χρόνων. Γιατί αν το εννοείς κυριολεκτικά, θα σου απαντήσω ότι είναι κομμάτι δύσκολο να βρεθούν τόσοι πολλοί Κάρολοι ταυτόχρονα εν ζωή και δράσει σε τόσες χώρες της Ευρώπης. :)

Ειδικά δε για των παπών τα ονόματα, μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν εξελληνίζονται μόνο, αλλά κατά παράδοση εκλατινίζονται. Όταν λοιπόν έρθει η ώρα για Κινέζο πάπα (που δεν θα λέγεται Μένκιος ούτε Κομφούκιος :) ), θα περιμένουμε πρώτα να δούμε αν θα κρατήσει το κατά κόσμον όνομά του (που μάλλον δεν θα το κάνει, παρά θα διαλέξει κάποιο λατινικό ή λατινοφανές) και μετά θα δούμε πώς θα τον εκλατινίσουν. Ε, κι έπειτα θα πράξουμε ανάλογα ...

Οι λέξεις "συστηματικά και απόλυτα" γράφτηκαν στο πλαίσιο εκείνης εκεί της συζήτησης, όπου κλήθηκα να απαντήσω αν υπάρχει τυφλοσουρτικός κανόνας εξελληνισμού των ξένων ονομάτων, και μες στο τέλμα της αμφιβολίας βρέθηκε ένας βράχος σιγουριάς, αυτός, για να πιαστεί κανείς. Αν γνώριζα ότι θα σε ενοχλούσαν, δεν θα δίσταζα να τις αφαιρέσω. Αλλά θα το έκανα για λόγους μετριασμού του ύφους, όχι για να δεχτώ ότι έχει το ίδιο κύρος ο Βενέδικτος ΙΣΤ΄ με τον Μπενεντέττο 16ο. :)

Τον Γουλιέλμο τον Ε΄ τον περιμένω πώς και πώς, και μαζί με αυτόν, εννοείται, την Αικατερίνη του. Την Πίππα του δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε. :twit:

Και για να κλείσω, ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση περί Προκόφιεφ, γιατί ψάχνοντας βρήκα --και ενθουσιάστηκα-- ότι στη Λεμεσό υπάρχει οδός Σεργίου Προκόφιεφ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Θα πρέπει να δούμε στα αγγλικά ποιοι και πότε έλεγαν *Queen Bess* και σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να δούμε *Queen Kate* και *Βασίλισσα Κέιτ*. Γιατί, κατά τ' άλλα, φυσικά θα πούμε *βασίλισσα Αικατερίνη*!

Για την Καμίλα και την Πίπα δεν θα προβληματιστώ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κάποιον που θα διαλέξει το Αικατερίνη. Είμαι λαρτζ. Ωστόσο θυμίζω ότι οι σημερινοί μονάρχες έχουν γίνει ποπ εικόνες (για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει ο θεσμός τους). Και ξαφνικά η Καιτούλα, με τα βυζάκια, θα με βάλει να τη λέω Αικατερίνη, επειδή ανέβηκε στο θρόνο;

Επίσης, αναρωτιέμαι ποιαν γυναίκα σήμερα, οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα, ονομάζουμε Αικατερίνη αντί για Κατερίνα κλπ., και γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνουμε εξαίρεση για μια βασίλισσα. Το να πεις μια γυναίκα σήμερα "Αικατερίνη", μόνο για να τη χλευάσεις ως "βαρόνη" μπορείς να το κάνεις. Εκτός κι αν είμαστε τόσο βασιλόφρονες, ώστε να θέλουμε αυτή και μόνο να ονομάζεται έτσι (όπως οι Κινέζοι αυτοκράτορες καπάρωναν για τον εαυτό τους και μόνο τ' όνομά τους και καμιά φορά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και κάποιους ειδικούς χαρακτήρες). Και μήπως αυτό δεν είναι φετιχισμός; Ή μόνο το πολυτονικό είναι;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

Κώστα, αν σκεφτείς την τάση των μαστιζόμενων από folie de grandeur Νεοελλήνων να φωνάζουν τα τρισπίθαμα βλαστάρια τους Αλεξάνδρους, Κωνσταντίνους, Φιλίππους, Ιωάννηδες και ό,τι άλλο αρχαιο-βυζαντινο-τέτοιο κατεβάσει η γκλάβα τους*, ίσως ήρθε η εποχή οι βασίλισσες Αικατερίνες να προσφωνούνται Καιτούλες για να έρθει πάλι το πράγμα σε ισορροπία.

*πράγμα που μου θυμίζει συχνά την, υπέροχα πολίτικλι ινκορέκτ, παροιμία _Απέξω μπέλα-μπέλα κι από μέσα κατσιβέλα._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Μα είναι folie de grandeur ή μήπως κάποια άτυπη εκκλησιαστική οδηγία, αντίστοιχα με την ονοματοδοσία μόνο με ονόματα αγίων; Με άλλα λόγια, αφού εβαπτίσθη Ονούφριος, έτσι θα αποκαλείται;


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κώστα, αν σκεφτείς την τάση των μαστιζόμενων από folie de grandeur Νεοελλήνων να φωνάζουν τα τρισπίθαμα βλαστάρια τους Αλεξάνδρους, Κωνσταντίνους, Φιλίππους, Ιωάννηδες και ό,τι άλλο αρχαιο-βυζαντινο-τέτοιο κατεβάσει η γκλάβα τους*, ίσως ήρθε η εποχή οι βασίλισσες Αικατερίνες να προσφωνούνται Καιτούλες για να έρθει πάλι το πράγμα σε ισορροπία.View attachment 3266


Σωστό!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα είναι folie de grandeur ή μήπως κάποια άτυπη εκκλησιαστική οδηγία, αντίστοιχα με την ονοματοδοσία μόνο με ονόματα αγίων; Με άλλα λόγια, αφού εβαπτίσθη Ονούφριος, έτσι θα αποκαλείται;



Έτσι θα τον αποκαλεί ο φιλόλογός του, ο λοχίας του, άντε και ο παπάς της ενορίας. Οι γονείς, τα ξαδέρφια και τα κολλητάρια του θα τον αποκαλούν Άκη. Οι δε μισούντες αυτόν θα τον φωνάζουν Όνο :devil:


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Θέλω επίσης να πω κάτι για τους Πάπες. Αυτό το Βενέδικτος, όπως ο Φήλιξ κλπ., έχουν μεν εξελληνισμένη την κατάληξη από αιώνες, αλλά στην ουσία είναι πιο κοντά στη λογική του Φιόντορ ή του Τάουαντρος απ' ό,τι στη λογική του Θεόδωρος. Πιο κοντά στη λογική του Θεόδωρος θα ήταν αν λέγονταν όχι Βενέδικτος αλλά Ευλογητός, όχι Φήλιξ αλλά Ευτυχής. Όσο για το Μπενεντέττο, προφανώς και δεν παίζει ούτε για μένα, αφού στην ουσία είναι "Λατίνος", όχι Ιταλός (άλλωστε, Γερμανός είναι ο άνθρωπος).


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Μα δεν μπορεί, Κώστα, να μην έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι το κύμα του ονοματικού σουσουδισμού, που μετράει κιόλας δεκαετίες, αυτό που μεταμόρφωσε όλα τα αγοράκια, τους Κωστήδες σε Κωνσταντίνους και τους Αλέκους σε Αλέξανδρους, συμπαρέσυρε και τα κοριτσάκια, κι έτσι οι Καιτούλες γίνονται στο άψε σβήσε Αικατερίνες! Αλλά για την Καιτούλα που συζητάμε εδώ, ειδικά αυτό, η πράξη της ανάρρησης στο θρόνο θέλω να πω, είναι που θα σφραγίσει τη μεταλλαγή της από "αθώο" κοριτσόπουλο σε μεγαλοπρεπή πάρεδρο του μονάρχη, σε ενσάρκωση της ενότητας ενός έθνους,* ενός βασιλείου και μιας αυτοκρατορίας (ακόμα...). Η πράξη της αλλαγής του ονόματος από μόνη της είναι ικανή να μεταμορφώσει έναν άνθρωπο, τόσο μεγάλη είναι η δύναμη των συμβόλων. Κάπως έτσι αίφνης μεταμορφώθηκε ο μπονβιβέρ και ανέμελος Μπέρτι στον συνετό και επιβλητικό Εδουάρδο Ζ΄, που έδωσε το όνομα του σε μια ολόκληρη εποχή, την εδουαρδιανή, την τελευταία περίοδο πραγματικού μεγαλείου της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας (έχοντας βέβαια δώσει προηγουμένως το όνομά του σε αρκετούς τροπισμούς της αντρικής μόδας, ως Πρενς ντε Γκαλ). 

Όσο για την αποστροφή περί φετιχισμού, εγώ δεν την εκλαμβάνω ως ψόγο, την εκλαμβάνω ως έπαινο! 

* μη ρωτήσετε ποιου έθνους, γιατί θα βάλω την SBE να σας εξηγήσει, που τα ζει καθημερινά


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όσο για την αποστροφή περί φετιχισμού, εγώ δεν την εκλαμβάνω ως ψόγο, την εκλαμβάνω ως έπαινο!



Επιτέλους!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Δηλαδή δεν ήταν αρκετό το δείγμα περί βιβλίων για τα πολλά και διάφορα λατρεμένα μας αντικείμενα, χρειαζόταν πραγματεία;


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή δεν ήταν αρκετό το δείγμα περί βιβλίων για τα πολλά και διάφορα λατρεμένα μας αντικείμενα, χρειαζόταν πραγματεία;


Εκείνο έμοιαζε με τη συμφιλιωτική τοποθέτηση του ΓΓ του ΟΗΕ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Ομολογώ ότι όχι, δεν έχω ακούσει καμιάν Αικατερίνη. Τώρα, όσον αφορά αυτή τη μεταμόρφωση των κοινών θνητών σε σπουδαία ονόματα, ναι, την έχω ακούσει στη ζωή μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι αρνούμαι να συμπλεύσω, εν έτει 2012.

Η αποστροφή περί φετιχισμού ήταν κυρίως προς τον Νίκελ που μπήκε κι αυτός στη συζήτηση και είχε πει κάτι περί άρρωστου ερωτισμού. Ούτ' εγώ την εκλαμβάνω ως ψόγο όσον αφορά τα ερωτικά (γούστα είν' αυτά), αλλά σε άλλα ζητήματα, δημόσια και ιδεολογικά, ναι, τη χρησιμοποιώ αρνητικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Είχα απειλήσει κάτι φίλους ότι θα ανοίξω νήμα για τον φετιχισμό, μια και, εκτός από τα ετυμολογικά και τα ανθρωπολογικά, έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε για διάφορες συνήθειες, από γραφικές μέχρι αρρωστημένες και από ανώδυνες ως ενοχλητικές. Ε, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το κάνω.

Μια έμμεση επισήμανση του Earion αφορά τη δημιουργία παραγώγων: _εδουαρδιανός_, _αικατερίνειος_ (;) και άλλα βολικά. Από την άλλη: _κατιναριό, κατινίστικος_...


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Σχετικοί σύνδεσμοι: Κατερίνα - ετυμολογία ονόματος ▪▪▪ Καταρίνα, Κέιτι ή Καίτη;

(Ααααχ, μια φορά κι εγώ στη ζωή μου το έπαιξα Ζάζουλας!) :clap:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Και ξαφνικά η Καιτούλα, με τα βυζάκια, θα με βάλει να τη λέω Αικατερίνη, επειδή ανέβηκε στο θρόνο;


Αν το κάνει πάντως στα πλαίσια του role-playing, εγώ το στρέχω. 



Earion said:


> Σχετικοί σύνδεσμοι: Κατερίνα - ετυμολογία ονόματος ▪▪▪ Καταρίνα, Κέιτι ή Καίτη;
> (Ααααχ, μια φορά κι εγώ στη ζωή μου το έπαιξα Ζάζουλας!) :clap:


μπερε-Καίτη! :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είχα απειλήσει κάτι φίλους ότι θα ανοίξω νήμα για τον φετιχισμό, μια και, εκτός από τα ετυμολογικά και τα ανθρωπολογικά, έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε για διάφορες συνήθειες, από γραφικές μέχρι αρρωστημένες και από ανώδυνες ως ενοχλητικές. Ε, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το κάνω.
> 
> Μια έμμεση επισήμανση του Earion αφορά τη δημιουργία παραγώγων: _εδουαρδιανός_, _αικατερίνειος_ (;) και άλλα βολικά. Από την άλλη: _κατιναριό, κατινίστικος_...


Ο όρος φετιχισμός έχει σαφώς αρνητική χροιά. Ποιος έλεγε τελευταία για φετιχιστές του ευρώ; Και ποιος παλιότερα για φετιχισμό του εμπορεύματος; Και στο σεξ έχει αρνητική χροιά, άλλο αν σιγά-σιγά (πολύ σιγά, και ανάλογα με το βαθμό αυτονόμησης του φετίχ από το ζωντανό αντικείμενο του πόθου και το ποιο είναι αυτό το φετίχ) έχει χαλαρώσει. Σημαίνει πάντα αγάπη του νεκρού αντί για το ζωντανό.

Όσον αφορά τα παράγωγα: το πρόβλημα υπάρχει έτσι κι αλλιώς στα επώνυμα, και λύνεται κατά περίπτωση (π.χ. Ντεκάρτ-καρτεσιανός, Χέγκελ-χεγκελιανός (αντί για Έγελος-εγελιανός) κττ. Ένας βασιλιάς Όλαφ δεν θα γίνει αναγκαστικά ο(Ο)λάφειος; Τι θα κάνουμε; θα του αλλάξουμε όνομα ώστε να παράγεται εξελληνισμένο επίθετο; Έτσι λοιπόν, κατά το Ντεκάρτ-καρτεσιανός, δεν βλέπω καμιά αντίφαση στο να έχω π.χ. ένα Ουίλλιαμ-γ(Γ)ουλιέλμιος. Τέλος, να θυμίσω πως υπάρχουν μονάρχες και εκτός δυτικής ονοματολογικής παράδοσης, παλιά και τώρα.

Αυτό που είπα με τους Καρόλους, Εαρίων, δεν είναι τόσο φανταστικό. Ως γνωστόν, υπάρχουν "δυναστικά ονόματα" που συναντιόνται πολύ συχνά στη γαλαζοαίματη Διεθνή. Θυμάμαι ένα βιβλίο που έκανα όπου ήταν πολύ βολικό το ότι ένας ήταν Karl, ένας άλλος Carol κλπ. Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να λέω ο Κάρολος της Ουγγαρίας και ο Κάρολος της έτσι και της αλλιώς.

Όπως λοιπόν από την "αμφιβόλου ηθικής" Γεωργία Σάνδη περάσαμε στον κοτζάμ πρόεδρο Ζο/ωρζ Πομπιντού και στον Τζο/ωρτζ Μπους (και γιατί παρακαλώ, ακόμα και φετιχιστικά αν δεχτούμε να το δούμε, οι πρόεδροι υπερδυνάμεων να έχουν σήμερα λιγότερο ονοματολογικό τουπέ από τους βασιλίσκους της Ψωροευρώπης;), έτσι δεν το θεωρώ λάθος να περάσουμε από τον Γουλιέλμο του 1914 στον Ουίλλιαμ του 2025. Χωρίς να αφορίζω την αντίθεση άποψη (το επαναλαμβάνω, γιατί κάτι τέτοιες δηλώσεις έχουν την τάση να λησμονιούνται με το πέρασμα των σελίδων).


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Συμπληρωματική πληροφορία: η Κέιτ ήδη έχει "αλλάξει το όνομά της" και λέγεται Αικατερίνη σε όλα τα επίσημα έγγραφα. Και τον Γουλιέλμο λέει τον φωνάζουνε Γουιλς (υποκοριστικό που την εποχή που ζούσε ακόμα η μητέρα του, που του το έβγαλε, ήταν της μόδας), αλλά δεν το βλέπεις πουθενά. 
Όμως υπαρχει κι ο Χουαν Κάρλος.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι, αν αλλάξει στα ξένα, αντίστοιχα ψάχνεις μια λύση και στη μετάφρασή σου. Αλλά το αγγλικό βιβλίο που μετέφραζα έλεγε Carol τον βασιλιά, δεν έλεγε Charles. Γιατί λοιπόν εγώ να τον έκανα Κάρολο;

Αυτό για τον Χουαν Κάρλος, πες το ξανά!


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Αν μου επιτρέπεις να μαντέψω, μάλλον πρόκειται για έναν από τους δύο βασιλιάδες της Ρουμανίας, που και οι δύο είναι γνωστοί στην Ελλάδα ως Κάρολοι. Κάνω λάθος; 

Όσο για τον Χουάν Κάρλος, ναι, είναι το αντιπαράδειγμα, το μόνο (πείτε μου κι εδώ αν κάνω λάθος). Και το αποδίδω στο ότι ο διεθνής και ο ελληνικός τύπος πρωτοασχολήθηκε με αυτόν όχι με τη σοβαρότητα του πολιτικού ρεπορτάζ αλλά με την ελαφρομυαλιά του κοσμικού.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Και οι διάφοροι Ιβάν (ο Τρομερός, ο Μέγας ή δεν ξέρω ποιος άλλος) δεν είναι γνωστοί σαν Ιωάννηδες.


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Σωστά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Ναι, αυτοί είναι. Που ο ένας ήταν γεννημένος Karl (Αυστριακός, Χοεντσόλλερν), κι όμως και οι Άγγλοι τον λένε Carol. Και την ίδια περίπου ώρα υπήρχε και ο Karl, ο τελευταίος αυτοκράτορας της Αυστροουγγαρίας και κατά φαντασίαν πρώτος βασιλιάς της μεταπολεμικής Ουγγαρίας. 

Και όχι, ο Χουάν Κάρλος δεν είναι ο μόνος. Τουλάχιστον στην αγγλική χρήση, όπως την καταγράφει στους καταλόγους της η Wikipedia, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει γενικότερος επαμφοτερισμός ανάμεσα στο Charles και στο Carlos, ισπανικό και πορτογαλικό. Το ίδιο δικαίωμα επαμφοτερισμού υπερασπίζομαι κι εγώ για εμάς, και τίποτα παραπάνω. Και το να χαρακτηρίζουμε αντιπαράδειγμα τον Χουάν Κάρλος δεν αναιρεί την αξία του.

Τέλος, όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο ποστ: τον βασιλιά George Tupou της Τόνγκας (για να θυμηθούμε και το άλλο νήμα!) υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να τον πούμε όχι βασιλιά Τζορτζ Τουπόου ή ακόμα καλύτερα Jiaoji=Τζιάοτζι (το George στα τονγκανέζικα) Τουπόου αλλά βασιλιά Γεώργιο Τουπόου;


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2012)

Τον λένε και Γεώργιο (βλ. εδώ). Και πώς μ' αρέσουν οι Πολωνοί, που τον λένε Jerzy, και οι Μαγυάροι, που τον λένε György!


----------

